# Latest Cutout



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Gene,
How did you come to remove that colony?
Its was certainly well established and 12lbs of bees wow!!!!!!

How long had they been in the shed?
Who's shed?
Dont tell me I can guess ----------this is your way of running an observation hive. Brilliant.

Moeuk.


----------



## Scut Farkas (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow - that's pretty cool to see that much natural comb exposed.


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

That is a monster. Nice pic. I always wondered how they fit their combs in the tight space between walls. 

I am starting to see removal requests coming in through Austin.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Moeuk said:


> Hi Gene,
> How did you come to remove that colony?
> Its was certainly well established and 12lbs of bees wow!!!!!!
> 
> ...


The lady who called told me that she thought they had been in the shed about 2 years and since the shed was "falling apart" she needed the bees removed so she could demolish the shed. It looks to me like it had been longer than that. The particle board that covered the wall had a big hole in it near the edge where you can see the shed is falling apart. The bees started in the section farther over that was completely covered and moved toward the hole in the next section, then they just sort of "folded the combs" back over onto the outside of the particle board. They had the folds braced really well so it was kind of a pain to get them separated, kind of like doing a dissection in Science class.


----------



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

After all said and done Gene, well done.
Its great to hear of people being able to collect 'difficult' colonies, but I'm afraid in this country ignorence is all too often the key word as the majority ask 'What's the best way to kill them'. The majority of normal folk do not know the difference between a wasp and a honeybee.
Oh well.
Well done.
Moeuk


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Moeuk said:


> After all said and done Gene, well done.
> Its great to hear of people being able to collect 'difficult' colonies, but I'm afraid in this country ignorence is all too often the key word as the majority ask 'What's the best way to kill them'. The majority of normal folk do not know the difference between a wasp and a honeybee.
> Oh well.
> Well done.
> Moeuk


Lately because of all the press that CCD has gotten, I have been getting a lot of calls were people want the bees to be saved instead of killed. The biggest problem is that they expect me to do it for free. Sometimes, if I am not too busy I do, as in this case because it was a 75 year old widow living on a tiny fixed income. She did bring us some cookies on one of our breaks though.


----------



## SR Infanger (Jun 4, 2008)

*At least it was in a shed*

Fortunately for the homeowner, the colony was in a shed whe was planning to demolish anyway. Unlike the little old lady in Missouri, there's no reconstruction costs and they most likely didn't keep these people up at night.


----------

